# dwarf platys



## Dabaers (Sep 3, 2006)

Does anyone have dwarf platys?
I am absolutely in love with them as tankmates for my gups.
They stay about 1inch, but add some different types of movement/activity to the tank.
Here is the hitch, I have only ever heard of, or seen 1 color (even after a search online) it's sunset coral.
Really pretty and brightens up a female tank quite nicely and they don't mate with gups. I keep them in groups of 2 or 3 males and they play and enjoy each other.
But I'd love to find some other colors. Anyone seen any? or know of any?

Kath


----------



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

i have lots of them 

nicholas


----------



## Dabaers (Sep 3, 2006)

nickyp91180 said:


> i have lots of them
> 
> nicholas


Are yours all sunset coral? Or have you found other colors?

Kath


----------



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

some are sunset mickymouse, and most of them are yellow


----------



## Dabaers (Sep 3, 2006)

And these are dwarfs? Can I ask where you got them? As I can't find anything anywhere including online to mention any other color available and would really like some other colors.


----------



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

i found them at a pet store, and they are dwarfs they are hard to find.


----------



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

here is a pic of one micky mouse dwarf, the container he is in is a betta cup( used only to take the pic) he is in a 10gal.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Cute! How big are they full grown?

My platys are nearly 4 months old, and still small, although quite colourful. I'd say the biggest is 1.5 inches, the smallest under 1 inch (two runty little males). So it's like having all dwarfs  Sure are taking their time getting big.


----------



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

i think there norm is 1.5" . he is cute i hope he and his mate give little ones maybe i can get these to be common. 

nick


----------

